# Smoke Rings



## Damiani (May 23, 2013)




----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

That's freakin' awesome. Thanks for sharing..8)


----------



## Damiani (May 23, 2013)

_Gracie_


----------



## Damiani (May 23, 2013)




----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

He's back


----------



## Skally (Apr 20, 2012)

Those pictures make me feel nauseated


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Beautiful fish.


----------



## Damiani (May 23, 2013)




----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Packfish said:


> He's back


yep


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

Beautiful photos!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice photos!
Why did you call the post smoke rings though?


----------



## Damiani (May 23, 2013)




----------

